# Récupérer les données d'un ipod cassé



## Sylvain_ain (12 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir,

L'ipod de ma femme a fait la chute de trop. Ecran cassé avec le tactile H.S. J'ai voulu récupérer les données et, surtout, les photos de notre fille. Evidemment, connecté au Mac ou au PC, iTunes demande de confirmer sur l'iPod qu'on autorise l'accès à iTunes... sans tactile, c'est mort.

Espérant un problème logiciel qui serait apparu en même temps que la chute, j'ai tenté de forcer le redémarrage par home+bouton marche/arrêt.

Bilan, j'ai un ipod qui me propose de "glisser pour déverrouiller" mais la partie tactile de la dalle étant morte, je suis coincé.

A part un remplacement de l'écran, voyez vous une solution possible ? Logiciel miracle ? Manip via les boutons ?

Merci.


----------

